# New Member



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Looks like me and Myka are the only girls here. oh2:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Welcome, glad there are more members coming here everyday. :rockin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

And it is ALWAYS nice to have more ladies join the crew!









Xenon


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

At this rate we will be bigger than predatoryfish.net. I we are already better :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Good news, opefe moved us up to No. 1 on the Piranha Message Boards and I checked out the Vote and we are above Pboard


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

New Discussion. Its possible that Gery should not have placed _S. sanchezi _in the _spilopleura_ complex. Indeed, the fish should have been put in the _rhombeus_ complex. As many hobbyists have attested to, Spilo CF is much more _S. rhombeus_-like than _S. spilopleura._

As written at OPEFE (in latest updates),_ S. sanchezi_ seems to fit next to_ S. gouldingi,_ that is between a Pristobrycon and Serrasalmus species.

More to follow.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Welcome to our newest members.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Agreed with PKING, we are not in competition, we are doing our own thing. But I'm glad you like it. I don't want bad blood between Pfish and Piranha-Fury like Aquatiq Terrors and Pfish. It's pointless and gets the hobby nowhere.

SMTT


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Yup, we all saw what happened to aquatiq-terrors.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> THIS SITE IS NOT IN COMPETITION WITH PFISH.NET. everyone please refrain from bad mouthing there site when you all use it. thank you,
> wes


The quote above is law.

Pfish and Pfury are great sites that both have a lot to offer. Many of our users are active on both boards. Please do not bad mouth Pfish or your post will be deleted by a mod. :veryangry:

We want to remain positive here guys.

-Xenon


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ms nattereri, WELCOME TO PIRANHA-FURY!! fell free to ask me or any of the mods questions if u have any problems or coments about this board. i hope u have a good time here at piranha fury.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Iwas wondering if they wanted to know somethign why would they ask you about the board when they could ask a mod or admin after all your just a member







:rasp:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

just cause im not a mod.(yet) doesnt mean she cant ask me questions about piranhas or about the board.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

You two are cracking me up







:laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> You two are cracking me up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto :laugh:

When I saw marcos post and AZ's reply this morning I thought it was hillarious and now marcos come back....







:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I just hope there is more to come.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Its easy to piss him off :laugh: 







:rasp:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

grosse gurke : Well that didn't take long


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Marco and AZ have become the class clowns here. They are like that annoying little brother you cant seem to say no to.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I always wanted a little brother to beat on.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> I always wanted a little brother to beat on.


Now you have 2


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

poll of the day: who would win?

marco or az?????


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

ms nattereri, welcome. Feel free to ask ME any questions you have about whatever. Marco if you se this, I was fuc**** with you. I am the clown ha ha ha. But really ms nattereri, it is great to have you and Myca here. I love it when women are around to give their opinions...except in my home. Lets hope there are no hormone pills involved :







: , my wife is a totaly different person now. Not saying its bad (she may read this) but it is bad.

-Kevin-


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Haha!







"Feel free to ask ME any questions you have about whatever." Thanx Ill keep that in mind.







"Lets hope there are no hormone pills involved, my wife is a totaly different person now." Ouch! That must be rough. But of course theyre not involved...Im a little young to even be considering taking those things :laugh: 
~¤!Ms Nattereri!¤~


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

how young are you? im 15... maybe u can be my lil guppy...


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"how young are you? im 15... maybe u can be my lil guppy... "

Don't Colossomas eat little guppys?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Ms Nattereri do u have a pic? ???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

??? Marco Im older than you by 3 years, and no I dont have a pic.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Marco, did u just admit to having a little guppy :laugh:


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

i am 16 consider me just playin :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

haha!! sure why not... :







: ..j/k


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nattereri , where u located?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> nattereri , where u located?


Marco.
Look just click on her name and you can see all the personal info that she is willing to share like where she lives.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

And she defiantly put a j/k after her post meaning she is joking...she doesnt want you marco....

tool.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea, i just relized that now about the location... and damn.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:laugh: I was thinking the same thing Innes! Like Xenon said, I was just joking.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Marco and Az tha Kid have no game. Go outside and play.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

why does everyone beat down on me.... MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"why does everyone beat down on me"

Come here son, ----- now get your ass to the corner


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

fishman2 said:


> "why does everyone beat down on me"
> 
> Come here son, ----- now get your ass to the corner


bully


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah I like marco - he is very funny, even when he doesn't mean to be!  :laugh:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i do what i can.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Marco, don't take it personal. Your the youngest so you will get picked on the most. But evently you will have tuff skin and be able to hold your own.

By the way be careful of what you say so nobody can pick it apart or when picking up on girls don't sit there and talk about "little" guppies


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont take anything personal. i know you guys are just playin'







.
i know if anyone has a problem with me they will pm me.

(one pm at a time please  )

i dont have a problem with anyone on this board. i think u guys are all grate. :rockin:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ahh, isnt that nice














 :







: :rasp:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

everyboard needs that one smart ass...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It is all in good fun, I am glad you dont take it personally marco.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

grosse gurke, i just received you pm.... 








HAHA :laugh:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"grosse gurke, i just received you pm" Did you punch that wrong button again grosse gurke?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I was just playin i wasn't tryin to mac with her


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I think they know that :O ...I believe they were just talking about Marco.

Marco you should take SMTT's advice, "when picking up on girls don't sit there and talk about "little" guppies."


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol :laugh:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ms. nattereri, if a guy approched you... whats a good line that would get u interested? ???


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"ms. nattereri, if a guy approched you... whats a good line that would get u interested? "

Typical kid and his age shows too oo: :rasp:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

ms. natteri has been a hot topic lately. u guys know something I don't know?

I think Marco is money! Ms. Natteri knows he's got a little guppy :laugh: It gets cold up in Canada, eh Marco?


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

damn, another post of mine which makes no sense.

EDIT


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Well hello to ms. natteri nice to see women in the hobby..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> ms. nattereri, if a guy approched you... whats a good line that would get u interested? ???


How you doin'


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have to kill this thread before marco, AZ, or Innes give ANY more girl advice!


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't giv any body any girl advice i finished with this thread i was jsut playin


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think we have welcomed the Natteri enough....close!


----------

